# Keith, Homeboys, HB Wires WTF



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Bought in July, his phone # is no good, he's been on LIL but no replies to my PMs. What sucks is my boy is leery of the internet and I talked him into it since Kieth been doing business so long here, and now he's out $160.

I been real patient, even gave him the option to send me anything in matching value, but this is bullshit. 



> *wherewaiting on a shippnent now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

:0 :0


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

:uh: AND HE'S THE TIRE AND WHEEL FORUM SPONSER?????


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Give it 6 mor months. , if nothing then call it a lost .. 
Na I'm just kidding dog. Fools r shady . I don't buy shit online unless it's eBay, or pick up n person !!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:wow: Wow... What a way to do Bizz


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:wow: Wow... What a way to do Bizz


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

keith fell off. i havent seen him post in ages. he used to post every week with the wheels he was buildin, havent seen any in a long time. Never would have expected him to fall out and fuck people over for a few bucks


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

Ban this china man :biggrin:


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 8 2010, 05:46 PM~19019125
> *keith fell off.  i havent seen him post in ages.  he used to post every week with the wheels he was buildin, havent seen any in a long time.  Never would have expected him to fall out and fuck people over for a few bucks
> *


just call it a loss bro! :uh: keith needs feria for drogas ese! leave him alone allready! :uh:  order from zenith! they only take a few yrs to make and they tha best! :wow:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

call galaxy wire and see if they got the order for your wheels. Thats where he has your wheels made, hes just the middle man, if the middle man took a shit, see if your wheels were ever made at galaxy then :happysad:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 9 2010, 07:49 AM~19024068
> *call galaxy wire and see if they got the order for your wheels.  Thats where he has your wheels made, hes just the middle man, if the middle man took a shit, see if your wheels were ever made at galaxy then :happysad:
> *


good info, got any contact info for them?

 google search brought up dead links for them


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Nov 9 2010, 10:21 AM~19024239
> *good info, got any contact info for them?
> 
> google search brought up dead links for them
> *


they have a name on here galaxywirewheels or something


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Last Active Nov 02, 2010 - 03:02 PM


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Nov 9 2010, 08:21 AM~19024239
> *good info, got any contact info for them?
> 
> google search brought up dead links for them
> *


Call and ask for Gustavo... he's tha owner 951-360-8500 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 9 2010, 10:03 AM~19024810
> *Call and ask for Gustavo... he's tha owner 951-360-8500 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, spoke with Gus, no order from Keith for a while. Paypal denied my request, so I'm out $160

Fuck you Keith


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

WASN'T KEITH THE JESUS FREAK? :angel: I HOPE HE MAKES IT RIGHT WITH YOU...:happysad:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Nov 18 2010, 08:56 AM~19100474
> *WASN'T KEITH THE JESUS FREAK?  :angel:  I HOPE HE MAKES IT RIGHT WITH YOU...:happysad:
> *


Yeah. He probably figures God forgave him already, but I ain't gonna til I get my shit.

See you in Hell Keith


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

Didn't last time he went missing, he had a stroke or something?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Nov 18 2010, 10:15 AM~19100565
> *Yeah.  He probably figures God forgave him already, but I ain't gonna til I get my shit.
> 
> See you in Hell Keith*



lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Nov 18 2010, 09:15 AM~19100565
> *Yeah.  He probably figures God forgave him already, but I ain't gonna til I get my shit.
> 
> See you in Hell Keith
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

Fuck I know how you feel bro, I'm going through some shit with my wheels, hope he comes through bro :angry: :happysad:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Nov 18 2010, 09:09 AM~19100194
> *Thanks, spoke with Gus, no order from Keith for a while.  Paypal denied my request, so I'm out $160
> 
> Fuck you Keith
> *


explain how paypal denied you? they pay you back if you buy something, and you never get it.


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Nov 8 2010, 07:18 PM~19020032
> *just call it a loss bro!  :uh: keith needs feria for drogas ese! leave him alone allready! :uh:    order from zenith! they only take a few yrs to make and they tha best! :wow:
> *


my new sig!! :biggrin:


----------



## shawntitan (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 18 2010, 08:42 PM~19104610
> *explain how paypal denied you?  they pay you back if you buy something, and you never get it.
> *


Only for 45 days after the money's sent, I believe, and if he's got none in his account, there's no money for PayPal to send back, got ripped off buying something online before myself.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 18 2010, 07:42 PM~19104610
> *explain how paypal denied you?  they pay you back if you buy something, and you never get it.
> *


unless he doesnt have the funds. then his paypal is screwed till he pays up.

Whoever has orders with him Id run a paypal claim ASAP I wouldnt trust hes comin back

One time he was gone he had a stroke, another time he was in japan, probably buying wheels? This really is bullshit hes the damn sponsor and has been sellin rims on here longer than anyone :uh:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shawntitan_@Nov 18 2010, 07:28 PM~19104995
> *Only for 45 days after the money's sent, I believe,  and if he's got none in his account,  there's no money for PayPal to send back, got ripped off buying something online before myself.
> *


2 MONTHS AGO I SENT OUT 250 ON PAYPAL AS A DOWN , TO A TRANSPORTER TO MOVE A CAR,,,,,,,,,,,EVERYTHINGS FINE, ONE DAY HE VANISHES ,,,POOOOF!
GONE, NO CALL BACKS NOTHING.
I HIT UP PAYPAL, (BUT YOU MUST SAY YOU BOUGHT SOMETHING) OR THIS WON`T WORK.
IF THE SELLER TAKES YOUR MONEY, DOES NOT RETURN WHAT YOU BOUGHT, PAYPAL COVERS THE DEAL. IT TOOK ABOUT 3 WEEKS, THEY LOOKED EVERYTHING OVER, THEY RETURNED THE 250 , AND THEY SAID THEY WOULD GO AFTER THE GUY FOR THE 250 BACK. BUT I GOT MY CASH RETURNED TO MY PAYPAL ACCOUNT
THIS HAPPENED LAST MONTH
IT DOESN`T HURT TO TRY IT. LOOKUP PAY PAL CONTACT INFO. CALL THEM, THEN HAVE THEM HELP YOU SET UP A CLAIM!


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

If buying from somebody new through paypal use a credit card. Even if paypal denies your request just call your cc company and they will get the money back (charge back).


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

:0 :0 wtf i got wheels off him and didnt had any problems


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Nov 18 2010, 08:11 PM~19105324
> *If buying from somebody new through paypal use a credit card.  Even if paypal denies your request just call your cc company and they will get the money back (charge back).
> *


THAT`S THE SAFEST WAY.
PAYPAL SAYS THE TRANSACTIONS ARE PROTECTED
SINCE KIETH HAD AN ACCOUNT, PROTECTION SHOULD BE A NO BRAINER,,,,,,,,,,
UNLESS HIS ACCOUNT IS CLOSED,,,,,DOES ANYONE ONE KNOW IF HE`S STILL ON HERE? I`VE DONE BUSINESS WITH HIM, WITH NO ISSUES. BUT NOW ADAYS, IT DOESN`T TAKE MUCH TO GET INTO A CASHFLOW PROBLEM


----------



## $outh$ider (Jul 8, 2002)

Damn that crazy. I've bought all kinds of shit from kieth and he has always come thru. best prices on layitlow period! but i've been trying to PM him cause my homies need some shit and he don't reply? :dunno:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Nov 8 2010, 09:18 PM~19020032
> *just call it a loss bro!  :uh: keith needs feria for drogas ese! leave him alone allready! :uh:    order from zenith! they only take a few yrs to make and they tha best! :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey, it takes a long time to get tape to tape the boxies, then double boxies. And don't forget standen in line :roflmao:


----------



## supersportluvr (Aug 22, 2005)

BUY DAYTONS..........NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH MY WHEELS OR MY $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin: THE BULLSHIT WHEELS AIN'T WORTH THE TROUBLE. CHALK THAT $160 OFF AND MOVE ON IF PAYPAL DOESN'T PAY. BY THE TIME YOU BUY A FEW SETS OF THE BULLSHIT WHEELS, DEAL WITH LEAKS, SPOKES, COATINGS COMING OFF, RUST, ETC YOU COULD HAVE BOUGHT ONE SET OF D'S AND BEEN RIDING.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah I agree aint worth the hassle,save and get you a set of Daytons..


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Last Active Yesterday, 01:39 PM 

WTF Keith!!!!!!!!???????


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

i bought from him and had no problem, but if this is whats going on now he should be pulled as forum sponser


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by supersportluvr_@Nov 19 2010, 05:04 AM~19108796
> *BUY DAYTONS..........NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH MY WHEELS OR MY $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:  THE BULLSHIT WHEELS AIN'T WORTH THE TROUBLE. CHALK THAT $160 OFF AND MOVE ON IF PAYPAL DOESN'T PAY.  BY THE TIME YOU BUY A FEW SETS OF THE BULLSHIT WHEELS, DEAL WITH LEAKS, SPOKES, COATINGS COMING OFF, RUST, ETC YOU COULD HAVE BOUGHT ONE SET OF D'S AND BEEN RIDING.
> *


TRUTH


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 19 2010, 04:31 AM~19108752
> *Hey, it takes a long time to get tape to tape the boxies, then double boxies. And don't forget standen in line :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

hahaha muthafucka relapsed :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

This is bull shit im out some bread if he dont come around  WTF keith? At least sind out the work thats finished.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 19 2010, 10:34 AM~19109948
> *Yeah I agree aint worth the hassle,save and get you a set of Daytons..
> *


you can get 10 to 15 years out of a set of dayons.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Keith is a good guy but unfortunately hes one that when theres nothing good to report he just says nothing at all. I like to get updates whether theyre good or not. I just need to hear somethin. But when keith was buildin my wheels there was a hold up and he never reported anything to me, I had to call him all the time and he made up excuses rather than telling me the truth that its going to take awhile. 

Or maybe hes just standen in line with someones boxies or galaxy wire ran out of power coat :dunno:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 20 2010, 08:56 PM~19117973
> *Keith is a good guy but unfortunately hes one that when theres nothing good to report he just says nothing at all.  I like to get updates whether theyre good or not.  I just need to hear somethin.  But when keith was buildin my wheels there was a hold up and he never reported anything to me, I had to call him all the time and he made up excuses rather than telling me the truth that its going to take awhile.
> 
> Or maybe hes just standen in line with someones boxies or galaxy wire ran out of power coat :dunno:
> *


Or maybe another spiddr bitter?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

i told you guys dude is a fucking coke head 


everyone was warned noone listened


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Nov 20 2010, 10:27 AM~19117057
> *hahaha muthafucka relapsed  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hes always been hit and miss he still owes me wheels 

a full set of 14's on a deal i made with him he never followed through on 

lucky me im not out cash just my time


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

where's the keef on the pole pic! :cheesy:


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

all bad


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 20 2010, 06:18 PM~19119311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JStunn (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 19 2010, 05:31 AM~19108752
> *Hey, it takes a long time to get tape to tape the boxies, then double boxies. And don't forget standen in line :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

AFTER HE HAD THAT STROKE HE WAS NOT THE SAME. IT TOOK HIM SOME TIME TO GET BACK AND EVEN TALK. HOPE THINGS ARE GOING WELL, I KNOW HOW THINGS ARE WHEN YOU HAVE HEALTH ISSUES, SHIT CAN HIT YOUR ASS OUT OF NO WHERE


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

he still could of had someone to contact everyone to let them no whats going on


----------



## SICK 87 (Nov 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 20 2010, 05:11 PM~19119264
> *hes always been hit and miss    he still owes me wheels
> 
> a full set of 14's  on a deal i made with him he never followed through on
> ...


Hell yea he's a hit an miss probably missed more then he hit, when he fucked on my wheels he was blaming me for the color which was not the one i had chose and wanted me to sell the wheels to pay him to make another set fuck that was not payin for him to miss again!


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

maybe his praying for your wheels to come from china


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOYLEHEIGHTS_@Nov 21 2010, 09:25 PM~19129297
> *maybe his praying for your wheels to come from china
> *


that wont work that's buddha jurisdiction :cheesy:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by supersportluvr_@Nov 19 2010, 06:04 AM~19108796
> *BUY DAYTONS..........NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH MY WHEELS OR MY $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:  THE BULLSHIT WHEELS AIN'T WORTH THE TROUBLE. CHALK THAT $160 OFF AND MOVE ON IF PAYPAL DOESN'T PAY.  BY THE TIME YOU BUY A FEW SETS OF THE BULLSHIT WHEELS, DEAL WITH LEAKS, SPOKES, COATINGS COMING OFF, RUST, ETC YOU COULD HAVE BOUGHT ONE SET OF D'S AND BEEN RIDING.
> *



I love how lowriders fix to not getting ripped off is to take the rare leap and spend 10 times as much as absolutely needed.


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 20 2010, 04:18 PM~19119311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


See he's a stripper now, and he's trying to pay you back.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

excellent tread.


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 21 2010, 10:47 PM~19129498
> */\ This guy loves the cock....
> *


ya somos dos puto


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Last Active Yesterday, 11:54 AM 

Happy Thanksgiving asshole


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Damn, just seen that japan lowrider show just happened. Last year he went to that, maybe he went to it again this year. That would explain where hes been. Maybe give it a week or 2 and if he aint back on here then hes fuckin ya


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Sixty_Three (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 24 2010, 07:40 PM~19157090
> *Damn, just seen that japan lowrider show just happened.  Last year he went to that, maybe he went to it again this year.  That would explain where hes been.  Maybe give it a week or 2 and if he aint back on here then hes fuckin ya
> *


they do have internet access in japan also :uh:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Nov 25 2010, 10:36 AM~19161598
> *they do have internet access in japan also  :uh:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Nov 25 2010, 12:36 PM~19161598
> *they do have internet access in japan also  :uh:
> *


yea he better track down an internet cafe over there and check his PM's :uh: even if he is in japan he wont. last year he was gone 2 or 3 weeks over there. Its more likely hes having problems and just dont want to say anything. Thats the keith I know.


----------



## NICE DREAMS (May 8, 2008)

COCAINE IS A HELL OF A DRUG


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

his last punkass post  



> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Oct 2 2010, 11:28 AM~18718471
> *put your trust in god, every thing will work out fine
> *


Last Active Today, 02:01 PM


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Dec 1 2010, 05:12 PM~19212148
> *his last punkass post
> Last Active Today, 02:01 PM
> *


Jesus forgave him so your fucked


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 1 2010, 07:25 PM~19212663
> *Jesus forgave him so your fucked
> *


bwawhahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 25 2010, 10:38 AM~19161120
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice locs


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Dec 1 2010, 07:27 PM~19212677
> *bwawhahahahahaha  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Last Active Dec 10, 2010 - 12:56 PM 

Merry Christmas asshole


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 26 2010, 09:55 AM~19168308
> *yea he better track down an internet cafe over there and check his PM's  :uh:  even if he is in japan he wont.  last year he was gone 2 or 3 weeks over there.  Its more likely hes having problems and just dont want to say anything.  Thats the keith I know.
> *



sounds like a fuckin coward to me!! :cheesy: 
i mark hb wires off my list to buy off of now,  
sorry to hear bout ur rim homie, i would be furious too, even if it is just one rim.
but thats not the point in this case. he sounds like a fuckin scared coward not wanting to speak on shit. :biggrin: good luck to you homie


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

X2. He always came through for me in the past, even when I received a factory blem knockoff. After reading all this, there's no reason I would ever do business with or recomend him again.


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

I just recieved my rims yesterday he is still doing business with good people what did you guys do to fuck up your order sorry to here all the shit talking on Keith .He came through for me...GOOD LOOKING OUT KEITH


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Dec 23 2010, 01:13 PM~19403132
> *I just recieved my rims yesterday he is still doing business with good people what did you guys do to fuck up your order sorry to here all the shit talking on Keith .He came through for me...GOOD LOOKING OUT KEITH
> *


 :0 :rofl:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

I've ordered all my rims from kieth for the past 5 years, and he's always done me right.... Now having said that I ordered a set of rims from him a few months ago and after a month and a half I finally called him and asked about the rims, he said he'd check on'em, after that I couldn't get in touch with him and no replys on LIL or by phone, finally he called me back another 2 weeks later saying that the powder coaters were screwin him around so he wanted to just refund my money, I gave him 560 for the rims, he said he'd send me 420 now and the rest later, asked about another set of rims that I wanted that were already made, he said he would send those out if I wanted instead of the money, so I said yup let's do that, now during this time I already set up a claim with paypal, I let him know that I would cancel the claim if he sent me the tracking # after shipping the rims to me and of coarse me receiving the wheels, 2 days went by and he flat out avoided my calls and pm's, if it wasn't for paypal I would've got screwed for the money, he never replied to the paypal notification so paypal refunded all my money, I think kieth is still a good person and just in a bad way, hopefully he calls it a wrap on the rim business until he straightens his personal, or business affairs to where his business gets back to how it used to be, at the same time that's easy for me to say since my money was refunded, had I lost my money I'm sure I'd be singing a different song, hopefully he comes threw for you soon man....


----------



## candy (Aug 27, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## ceez6d5 (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...88724&hl=junior


----------



## ceez6d5 (Aug 27, 2007)

funny how history repeats itself huh?


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

Keif loves da coke


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Sounds like the PIEDRA got him again! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Dec 26 2010, 09:43 PM~19426568
> *Sounds like the PIEDRA got him again! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Imma talk shit because I gave him money in July for one gold center wheel and I figure after 5 months of polite PMs, texts, and calls, then ignoring my polite PMs, texts, and calls, he is officially fucking me over. You tell me how that is fucking up my order. I never even got pissed off with him until I posted this.

Keith, if you're still out there, come clean with me and either send me the money back or any fucking thing you have laying around that would equal that wheel, KOs, hammers, (no garbage either) whatever, something I can use or maybe flip and get the money back and we'll be straight and I'll be perfectly willing to back you up and say so in this post



> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Dec 23 2010, 11:13 AM~19403132
> *I just recieved my rims yesterday he is still doing business with good people what did you guys do to fuck up your order sorry to here all the shit talking on Keith .He came through for me...GOOD LOOKING OUT KEITH
> *


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Dec 27 2010, 09:46 AM~19430254
> *Imma talk shit because I gave him money in July for one gold center wheel and I figure after 5 months of polite PMs, texts, and calls, then ignoring my polite PMs, texts, and calls, he is officially fucking me over.  You tell me how that is fucking up my order.  I never even got pissed off with him until I posted this.
> 
> Keith, if you're still out there, come clean with me and either send me the money back or any fucking thing you have laying around that would equal that wheel, KOs, hammers, (no garbage either) whatever, something I can use or maybe flip and get the money back and we'll be straight and I'll be perfectly willing to back you up and say so in this post
> *


TRUTH HURTS SORRY ABOUT YOUR LOSE HOMIE BUT I GOT MY WHELLS AND THEY ARE FUCKEN CLEAN WHY DONT YOU CALL HIM AND WORK IT OUT, OR BETTER YET GET YOUR MONEY BACK FROM PAYPAL . I POSTED THIS BECAUSE YOU SEEM LIKE THE ONLY ONE HE DID THIS TO IF HE DID SORRY HOMIE.IF YOU NEED HELP ON YOUR TRANSACTION I WOULD HELP YOU JUST ASK, BUT DONT CALL ME A LIER. I CALLED HIM PAID FOR MY WHEELS AND RECIEVED THEM. NO PROBLEMS AT ALL WHAT SO EVER. ONCE AGAIN SORRY


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i got to say this.i have bought like 5 sets from keith and a TRUCK.he aiways came threw and kept it real.. something got to b up had did have a stroke a while maybe hes havin more health issues..good luck w u guys gettin righted..


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm not calling you anything, he did me wrong I would love to talk it out with him but his number is no good unless it started working again. It's been too long to settle with paypal.



> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Dec 27 2010, 10:27 AM~19430499
> *TRUTH HURTS SORRY ABOUT YOUR LOSE HOMIE BUT I GOT MY WHELLS AND THEY ARE FUCKEN CLEAN WHY DONT YOU CALL HIM AND WORK IT OUT, OR BETTER YET GET YOUR MONEY BACK FROM PAYPAL . I POSTED THIS BECAUSE YOU SEEM LIKE THE ONLY ONE HE DID THIS TO IF HE DID SORRY HOMIE.IF YOU NEED HELP ON YOUR TRANSACTION I WOULD HELP YOU JUST ASK, BUT DONT CALL ME A LIER. I CALLED HIM PAID FOR MY WHEELS AND RECIEVED THEM. NO PROBLEMS AT ALL WHAT SO EVER. ONCE AGAIN SORRY
> *


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

:angry: whats homeboys new # ? :angry:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Glad to see that he's no longer sponsor.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Damn, you still haven't got anything?? It's topics like these and the "leaky Z's" that help other consumers to weed out which shop they want to give their money to..


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 5 2011, 03:26 AM~19507997
> *Damn, you still haven't got anything?? It's topics like these and the "leaky Z's" that help other consumers to weed out which shop they want to give their money to..
> *


X1000


----------



## kcpanama (Jan 8, 2010)

the mods keep deleting topics like the leaky Z's though


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

No more wheel sponsor :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kcpanama_@Jan 5 2011, 09:50 PM~19517526
> *the mods keep deleting topics like the leaky Z's though
> *


hahahahahahahahahahaaahhaaha :0


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Jan 7 2004, 09:48 AM~1497643
> *i'll only buy from homeboyz for me wheels...he's only one i can trust..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kcpanama_@Jan 5 2011, 10:50 PM~19517526
> *the mods keep deleting topics like the leaky Z's though
> *


How would u know? People continue to talk smack how about if this guy is really on his death bed? Alot of people get on here with FAKE names just to talk shit bottom line


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn+Dec 27 2010, 11:27 AM~19430499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that jd guy is still fucking people over by not sending them leaky wheels.


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Jan 6 2011, 12:36 PM~19521173
> *How would u know? People continue to talk smack how about if this guy is really on his death bed? Alot of people get on here with FAKE names just to talk shit bottom line
> *


Yeah if that is the case my prayers go out to him and his family but if it's not then he needs to address the problem! ASAP


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 6 2011, 11:19 PM~19527734
> *you got lucky he did good bussiness for years then the cocaine got him and he fucked a bunch of people  left  came back  did good bussiness again and guess what
> 
> the cocaine got him and he's fucking people again.    guys got health problems alright  cocaine addiction is a disease    look up his family and ask them
> ...



DAM I GUESS I WAS ONE OF THE LUCKY ONES THAT FELL THROUGH THE CRACKS
MAYBE HE GOT HIS FIX THE DAY HE SENT MY WHEELS....COCAINE IS NOSE CANDY IS WHAT WE CALL THEM BEFORE WE BOOK THEM...THANK YOU BRO GOOD LOOKING OUT,...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 7 2011, 04:05 PM~19532693
> *DAM I GUESS I WAS ONE OF THE LUCKY ONES THAT FELL THROUGH THE CRACKS
> MAYBE HE GOT HIS FIX THE DAY HE SENT MY WHEELS....COCAINE IS NOSE CANDY IS WHAT WE CALL THEM BEFORE WE BOOK THEM...THANK YOU BRO GOOD LOOKING OUT,...
> *



the cycle will repeat itself i almost guarantee it he will come back people will forget all about it and itll happen all over again.


----------



## tanguy34 (Oct 7, 2010)

paypal should have gave u ur money back because he has to prove he shipped it with in 7- 10 days if he does not prove it they will give u your money back i have paypal number if u need itstill or is it too late good luck???/


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Jan 4 2011, 10:46 PM~19507121
> *Glad to see that he's no longer sponsor.
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 7 2011, 03:44 PM~19533111
> *the cycle will repeat itself i almost guarantee it  he will come back people will forget all about it and  itll happen all over again.
> *


JUST DID NOT KNOW HE IS LIKE THAT...TOTALY CRAZY.....SAD THING ABOUT IT HE USES GODS NAME IN VAIN...NOT TRYING TO HOLLY ROLL BUT I CAN SEE IT.
YOU GET INTO BOOKING STAY LOCKED UP THEN YOU TURN TO JESUS AND GET OUT AND YOU FORGET WHAT YOU DID OR SAID WHEN YOUR LOCKED UP....
I SEE IT 4 TO 6 DAYS A NIGHT WE CALL THEM NIGHT ROLLERS IN POLICE TERMS.

YOUR RIGHT ITS A LIVIT CYCLE....BUT KEEPS MY JOB AND THE STREETS SAFER


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Just wanted to remind everyone that Keith is a theiving muthafucka


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 7 2011, 03:08 PM~19533789
> *JUST DID NOT KNOW HE IS LIKE THAT...TOTALY CRAZY.....SAD THING ABOUT IT HE USES GODS NAME IN VAIN...NOT TRYING TO HOLLY ROLL BUT I CAN SEE IT.
> YOU GET INTO BOOKING STAY LOCKED UP THEN YOU TURN TO JESUS AND GET OUT AND YOU FORGET WHAT YOU DID OR SAID WHEN YOUR LOCKED UP....
> I SEE IT 4 TO 6 DAYS A NIGHT WE CALL THEM NIGHT ROLLERS IN POLICE TERMS.
> ...





Youre a cop??


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Jan 19 2011, 01:04 PM~19639796
> *Youre a cop??
> *


 :0


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Jan 19 2011, 02:04 PM~19639796
> *Youre a cop??
> *


 :0


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Nov 8 2010, 07:18 PM~19020032
> *just call it a loss bro!  :uh: keith needs feria for drogas ese! leave him alone allready! :uh:    order from zenith! they only take a few yrs to make and they tha best! :wow:
> *


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

SOME THINGS NEVER CHANGE :uh:HBW :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Jan 19 2011, 02:04 PM~19639796
> *Youre a cop??
> *



:0


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Jan 19 2011, 12:04 PM~19639796
> *Youre a cop??
> *


 :wow:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Jan 19 2011, 10:03 AM~19638467
> *Just wanted to remind everyone that Keith is a theiving muthafucka
> *


 :yessad: He shall did a slow DEATH fuckin puto.......


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

This what urban dictionary said 


1. homeboyz	

Dealer of shitty chinese wire wheels, the same chinese wheels every other company slangs because there is ONLY ONE COMPANY THAT PRODUCES THEM



What goes around comes around.Remember that.Allot of pissed of cats on here that go took


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

anybody got that pick of keith all geeked up on cocaine swinging on a stripper pole? :wow:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

HB WHEELS JUST POSTED TODAY I BELIEVE IT'S POST #24 :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=580182&st=20


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

He's on a roll. 2 post in one day.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Feb 9 2011, 12:12 PM~19827529
> *i do miss it there :0
> *



Know what I miss? My fuckin money. Hit me up Keith, make this right


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Feb 7 2011, 08:28 PM~19813411
> *anybody got that pick of keith all geeked up on cocaine swinging on a stripper pole? :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001049423122


----------



## budzzpillow (Mar 21, 2010)

DAMN..DOOD YOU CAN STOP CRYING AND JUST GET OVER IT..160 DOLLARS IS PEANUTS...I TAKE IT U FEEL LIKE HE GOT RICH OFF YOUR CRY BABY ASS AND MOVED OUT OF THE COUNTRY...MOVE ON CRY BABY...


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by budzzpillow_@Feb 18 2011, 03:52 PM~19903399
> *DAMN..DOOD YOU CAN STOP CRYING AND JUST GET OVER IT..160 DOLLARS IS PEANUTS...I TAKE IT U FEEL LIKE HE GOT RICH OFF YOUR CRY BABY ASS AND MOVED OUT OF THE COUNTRY...MOVE ON CRY BABY...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by budzzpillow_@Feb 18 2011, 03:52 PM~19903399
> *DAMN..DOOD YOU CAN STOP CRYING AND JUST GET OVER IT..160 DOLLARS IS PEANUTS...I TAKE IT U FEEL LIKE HE GOT RICH OFF YOUR CRY BABY ASS AND MOVED OUT OF THE COUNTRY...MOVE ON CRY BABY...
> *


Doods not the only one that got fucked, I bet if he took your ends you would cry to.

:angry: 
:guns:


----------



## MR FLAMBOYANT (Feb 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by budzzpillow_@Feb 18 2011, 02:52 PM~19903399
> *DAMN..DOOD YOU CAN STOP CRYING AND JUST GET OVER IT..160 DOLLARS IS PEANUTS...I TAKE IT U FEEL LIKE HE GOT RICH OFF YOUR CRY BABY ASS AND MOVED OUT OF THE COUNTRY...MOVE ON CRY BABY...
> *


people need to be warned homie


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by budzzpillow_@Feb 18 2011, 03:52 PM~19903399
> *DAMN..DOOD YOU CAN STOP CRYING AND JUST GET OVER IT..160 DOLLARS IS PEANUTS...I TAKE IT U FEEL LIKE HE GOT RICH OFF YOUR CRY BABY ASS AND MOVED OUT OF THE COUNTRY...MOVE ON CRY BABY...
> *


U mad about the Xsonic topic? Fuck off troll.


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by budzzpillow_@Feb 18 2011, 04:52 PM~19903399
> *DAMN..DOOD YOU CAN STOP CRYING AND JUST GET OVER IT..160 DOLLARS IS PEANUTS...I TAKE IT U FEEL LIKE HE GOT RICH OFF YOUR CRY BABY ASS AND MOVED OUT OF THE COUNTRY...MOVE ON CRY BABY...
> *


You must know the dude or sumthin.....i dont care if it was 1600 , 160 or 16 bucks my money is earned by hard work, let the homie call this fuck out so people dont get screwed.....u dont like it go read another post!


----------



## boricua31 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thnks bro for the heads up


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

```
Last Active	Mar 30, 2011 - 07:25 AM
```


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Feb 19 2011, 02:37 PM~19910680
> *Doods not the only one that got fucked, I bet if he took your ends you would cry to.
> 
> :angry:
> ...


Dont know him but I agree if I was ripped off too I'd want my buck back who wouldn't especially during these times.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOWTIE RIDER_@Apr 5 2011, 12:51 PM~20265571
> *Dont know him but I agree if I was ripped off too I'd want my buck back who wouldn't especially during these times.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

yeah man its not the money its tha princible of the fact he took somebodys money for something AND DID NOT DELIVER. I WOULD :machinegun: SOMEBODY FOR THAT. HOPE HE MAKES IT RIGHT HOMIE.


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

Shit I was thinkin this topic was gone in the wind like my money. :fuq:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Feb 19 2011, 05:35 PM~19911520
> *You must know the dude or sumthin.....i dont care if it was 1600 , 160 or 16 bucks my money is earned by hard work, let the homie call this fuck out so people dont get screwed.....u dont like it go read another post!
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Nov 18 2010, 11:15 AM~19100565
> *Yeah.  He probably figures God forgave him already, but I ain't gonna til I get my shit.
> 
> See you in Hell Keith
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Feb 7 2011, 10:28 PM~19813411
> *anybody got that pick of keith all geeked up on cocaine swinging on a stripper pole? :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by budzzpillow_@Feb 18 2011, 05:52 PM~19903399
> *DAMN..DOOD YOU CAN STOP CRYING AND JUST GET OVER IT..160 DOLLARS IS PEANUTS...I TAKE IT U FEEL LIKE HE GOT RICH OFF YOUR CRY BABY ASS AND MOVED OUT OF THE COUNTRY...MOVE ON CRY BABY...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Feb 19 2011, 06:35 PM~19911520
> *You must know the dude or sumthin.....i dont care if it was 1600 , 160 or 16 bucks my money is earned by hard work, let the homie call this fuck out so people dont get screwed.....u dont like it go read another post!
> *


  :machinegun:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Feb 10 2011, 10:07 AM~19834950
> *Know what I miss?  My fuckin money.  Hit me up Keith, make this right
> *


LMAO


----------



## tanguy34 (Oct 7, 2010)

lol that shits funny :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Another person fucked by Keef?

Say it ain't so. :uh:


Don't believe the cheerleaders. :thumbsdown:


----------

